# Same dinner two days in a row?



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

My local (Meijers) grocery had swordfish available last night. It was expensive, but since it is not available often, I bought some. I may get another piece of it tonight.

I know a lot of people who won't eat the same thing for supper two days in a row. I am single and do this a lot.

What do you guys think?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I definitely don't do it as much as I used to, but I still do it sometimes, particularly if we have leftovers that don't store well. It's probably more common for me to bring leftovers in for lunch the next day.

I don't recall ever cooking the same meal two days in a row, not that there's anything wrong with it. I'm not sure what I would think of doing it with something like swordfish, which is also one of my favorites. It seems like something that is distinctive enough that having it twice in a row would sort of detract from the specialness of it. (If you do have it, I've found that swordfish is one of the things that does very well in the George Foreman grill.)

When I was working at Little Caesars I used to have pizza five nights a week, and I did get a little tired of that, but I'll still have pizza more than one night in a row on occasion.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

I usually bring my lunch into the office, so that I can spend my lunch hour at the gym. I cook something in the crock pot, and have the same thing for lunch 4 days a week. I don't have any problem with it.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I work in the evenings, so I eat dinner at restaurants alot...there has been entire weeks I've eaten the same thing for dinner...


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Sure, why not. There have been times when the meal I had at a restaurant was so good I went the next day and got the same thing.

Brian


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

We actually plan to do such things. Tonight for instance, I am making a nice chicken curry. We'll eat this tonight and also Monday night. Or on Sunday we'll make a nice pasta and have it the next day. I always try and make two nights worth of dinner Sun-Wed as I do the cooking those nights. My wife does Friday, as her office is only open for half the day on Fridays. Thursdays and Saturdays we usually go out for dinner and cocktails.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm down, as long as it's delicious.


----------



## Mr. Papa (Jun 15, 2007)

Do you ever notice the taste of that dish changing from day to day? I find that many sauces and stews improve on the second or third day once all the flavors comingle and mature. 

When the family is away, I usually subsist on omeltes, fresh bread and salad. Not because I can't cook, but because I really love omeltes, fresh bread and salad.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Mr. Papa said:


> Do you ever notice the taste of that dish changing from day to day? I find that many sauces and stews improve on the second or third day once all the flavors comingle and mature.


I agree. A good, authentic homemade chili is a great example of this.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. Papa said:


> Do you ever notice the taste of that dish changing from day to day? I find that many sauces and stews improve on the second or third day once all the flavors comingle and mature.





Wayfarer said:


> I agree. A good, authentic homemade chili is a great example of this.


Amen to that!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

No problem for me! Especially if it's anything Italian (Pizza!!) or a cheese buger! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

*3 meals running*

Served hot on Saturday: 
grilled chicken marinated w/wine, sage & thyme
ratatouille of zucchini, tomato, eggplant, and basil
saffron rice
-Marlborough Sauvignon Blanc

Served cold Sunday noon:
ditto

Served cold Sunday eve.
ditto
just picked raspberries on vanilla ice cream.

-yum


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> I agree. A good, authentic homemade chili is a great example of this.


Also, posole, a hot, spicy Mexican soup, is loads better later. Pasta sauces not so much for me; I like a really light, fresh tomato/garlic/basil sauce made about two minutes before the pasta is ready.

I tend to pack dinner leftovers for lunch; my husband doesn't like having the same thing on two adjacent evenings. But this is one reason why a lot of Americans don't cook but go out to dinner... cooking can be time-consuming.

If I make a big roast on Sunday, I will serve it again on Monday, but it'll be something different, like fajitas or stir fry.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

VS said:


> If I make a big roast on Sunday, I will serve it again on Monday, but it'll be something different, like fajitas or stir fry.


That is what I do too. We might do grilled steaks on a Sunday evening, with grilled asparagus and almond rice. Then Monday slice the steak up and make a salad, that includes any left over sides from the day before, and have a steak and blue cheese salad for dinner.


----------

